# sponsor a student



## crazyboyvx (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello 

i got an admission to study master in Germany , my friend lives there and he has a commercial establishment , he wants to sponsor me , what should he do ? what documents needed for that ? help me please


----------



## crazyboyvx (Dec 18, 2012)

Help please , nobody has an answer for this easy question ??!!!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well basically, it sounds like you need to apply for a student visa and provide documents such as course admission, health insurance and also show that you have enough financial means to support yourself.
The following Govt DAAD has some more info about what you need
https://www.study-in.de/en/study/admission-requirements/


----------



## crazyboyvx (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks so much


----------



## sweetginger (Jun 12, 2013)

can you get a student loan in your home country or have sufficient funds to show that your stay during your study is secured? another option is to get a scholarship (quite tough)

Sponsoring is not an easy thing as this will raise several questions during visa process. What will he actually sponsor? accommodation and food? Education is free (almost) anyway..

My best bet is to get a bank loan (speaking from my experience)

Cheers
SG


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

crazyboyvx said:


> Hello
> 
> i got an admission to study master in Germany , my friend lives there and he has a commercial establishment , he wants to sponsor me , what should he do ? what documents needed for that ? help me please


He can sign a Verpflichtungserklärung. He needs to get in touch with the local Alien Department, show sufficient income and possibly also that he has enough space in his flat/house. I think the fee is around EUR 25.

He should be aware that he will be legally responsible for any cost that you might incur during your stay including possible removal costs should you decide to overstay your visa (not that I am saying you are planning to do this, it's in the text that he will need to sign).


----------

